# Information Wanted - Cleo



## MyLuckyStar (28 November 2012)

Hi all

Just wondering if anyone knows this pony:


Cleo is a 13.2 Welsh x Arab mare, recently brought from a dealer and advertised as a 14hh pony.


----------



## Queenbee (28 November 2012)

No I don't recognise, but she looks an absolute sweetheart


----------



## MyLuckyStar (29 November 2012)

Thanks but unfortunately she's not 

She's rearing, tanking off etc and it's ruining the young girls confidence. Seller won't have her back but will swap for a newly broken 3 or 4 yr old cob!

Just trying to find out more information as the date of foaling in her passport has been scribbled out and handwritten as 2003, but whoever scribbled it out has done it so you can't see it in anyway and the print even goes through to the next page


----------



## showpony (30 November 2012)

Uh oh, Is there any prev owner details on the passport? 
& if not could you get the details from the dealer about who he/she bought the pony off?

Get Vet out to confirm age if necessary.


----------



## fatpiggy (3 December 2012)

My first and immediate thought was that she looks very young.  I've known two bought from dealers as 7 and 5 respectively that turned out to be 3 or less!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (3 December 2012)

fatpiggy said:



			My first and immediate thought was that she looks very young.  I've known two bought from dealers as 7 and 5 respectively that turned out to be 3 or less!
		
Click to expand...

This ^^
She might not actually be broken in!


----------



## Queenbee (4 December 2012)

MyLuckyStar said:



			Thanks but unfortunately she's not 

She's rearing, tanking off etc and it's ruining the young girls confidence. Seller won't have her back but will swap for a newly broken 3 or 4 yr old cob!

Just trying to find out more information as the date of foaling in her passport has been scribbled out and handwritten as 2003, but whoever scribbled it out has done it so you can't see it in anyway and the print even goes through to the next page
		
Click to expand...


Ok so, there is an original passport with a fake name, firstly you need to check markings and whorls, if they match, then ring up the passport agency or go on ned online and search for her passport number... That will provide you with the correct age... This alone will be enough to return as miss sold if you can prove the passport was doctored and the advert stated a false age, although it may be that you do just have an unbroken horse, which again whilst miss sold doesn't necessarily mean she is nasty, just a bit misunderstood, and not fit for purpose.  . Check whorls then check data records for passported age


----------



## cally6008 (4 December 2012)

Can't use NED online ... it closed at the end of september


----------



## Queenbee (4 December 2012)

cally6008 said:



			Can't use NED online ... it closed at the end of september
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, forgot about that... Passport agency then


----------



## MyLuckyStar (4 December 2012)

Spoke to the passport agency and they have 2003 on their file.


Also spoke to one of her previous owners and she confirmed that she has had 2 foals (when with her) around when she was 4 years old and then was professionally broken in and sold on, so her age is correct.

She's now been returned to the dealer but for less money


----------

